# Red River



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

What different kinds of catfish are in the river? I know of the channel that ive been catching. These always seem to be more of a solid heavier fish and shorter than these grey ones Im usually catching. The grey one I get are skinny and longer, I usually gets these 3 - 4 feet in length. Whats the name for the grey one?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Channels are the only cats in the river that you would catch. There are stone cats but they are realy small...like the size of your hand. What you might be seeing is the differance of male and female. The males are darker for the most part. While during spawn (before and after apply too) males tend to get thicker with big heads and darker colors. Females are lighter in color and are slimmer.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

36 to 48" fish out of the red and you don't know what they are, please post pics so we can see what they are.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The red gets any lower you will be able to wade it and use a dip net to catch fish. I haven't put a boat in around Fargo since July 3rd and it has dropped considerably since then


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I havent caught anything in awhile. Too low for my fishing spots. What's the everage depth of the river?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

When I was out on july 3rd, I put in by the beat plant in N moorhead and went north up to the county road 20 bridge that they are putting in. The average depth at that time was around 5 feet. I think the river has dropped at least a foot or better since then.


----------

